# Carillon, tubular bells, and the like?



## Muspelli

Hello, first time I've visited this forum. After a lengthy, if inefficient, perusal of Google, I was unable to find very many bell concerti or orchestrally accompanied pieces at all. A few solo pieces, but that's obviously not what I'm looking for.

Anyone have any recommendations for bell pieces -- any bell instruments will do, just so long as they are focal to the piece, or otherwise noticeably present?

The reason I ask, I'm an amateur writer, unpublished at the moment, but working on a rather large project as lead writer with some friends and associates. I write best with fitting soundtrack, and given the very religious tone of the setting I'm making for this project, bells seemed an obvious fit for writing. I've actually associated each religion with various instruments and musical styles.

Basically, I don't want to ask for too-detailed criteria for these requests -- just bells and orchestra is fine. _Specifically_, I'm associating choir, organ and bells with the current protagonist-nation.

I'm having no trouble finding music in the other styles and instrumentation I seek, but I'm not the most well-versed with orchestral music outside of soundtracks, so any help would be greatly appreciated!

As for some examples of what I _have_ found, Imbroglio (it's not even close to classical, but it captures the feel well enough) sums up a more aggressive type of chime music that suits certain scenes well. Of course, being military-focused in nature, having some other aggressive or imposing pieces with bells would be nice, if only for variety, but of course other moods are welcome.

Sorry for the lengthy first-post, it's a bad habit of mine.


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Hi Muspelli. I cannot help you in any punctual manner, but have some thoughts to share with you and the forum, about the "carillon" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carillon (not about "tubular bells"). I live in two countries, Belgium and the Netherlands, and even this morning, going to buy some fish at the friday Breda (NL) market, the sounds of the carillon from the (beautiful) "great church" resound accross the city. I used to work in Antwerp (B) and, on warmer days, the windows would be open and those wonderful sounds from Saint Mary's cathedral would pervade the air. At Antwerp, quite often, the carillonist would be practicing on the very instrument, for all to hear. Our countries are so intimately linked with those gracious sounds.

Now, to get to your specific question, no, I don't know anything that can help you. But why don't you research the internet for the "better" carillonists, and contact them? I know there is a (famous) carillon school in Mechelen (B), whose director is per http://www.beiaardschool.be/Marc2004/nl/ and there are various contact email addresses throughout the site.

Success to you!

Paul


----------

